
Facebook mulled multi-billion-dollar acquisition of gaming giant Unity - iyn
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/13/facebook-mulled-multi-billion-dollar-acquisition-of-unity-book-claims/
======
iyn
What I like about this post is that it allows to peek into the
reasoning/thought process and long term vision of FB/Mark Zuckerberg. One of
the things that was surprising to me is how investment in AR/VR is seen (kind
of) as a risk mitigation/escape from Google/Apple control over mobile
platforms.

